# Bluetooth issue - Warranty?



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

May be a dumb question, but this is my first new-new car and my first car that actually has a warranty.

I'm still having the dreaded bluetooth issue with my phone where music is super choppy. I've alreeady done all the troubleshooting and can prove the phone is fine, the bluetooth in the phone is fine, and that it works with any other bluetooth device. The issue simply lies with the bluetooth in the car. All my troubleshooting is repeatable and I intend to be prepared to do so when I go to the dealer.

With 10k miles on my car and a bumper-bumper warranty - can/will I be charged anything for the dealer to investigate this (and potentially/hopefully replace) something?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

McNeo said:


> May be a dumb question, but this is my first new-new car and my first car that actually has a warranty.
> 
> I'm still having the dreaded bluetooth issue with my phone where music is super choppy. I've alreeady done all the troubleshooting and can prove the phone is fine, the bluetooth in the phone is fine, and that it works with any other bluetooth device. The issue simply lies with the bluetooth in the car. All my troubleshooting is repeatable and I intend to be prepared to do so when I go to the dealer.
> 
> With 10k miles on my car and a bumper-bumper warranty - can/will I be charged anything for the dealer to investigate this (and potentially/hopefully replace) something?


 *Well your Bluetooth is apart of your infotainment system, which is a part of your bumper to bumper warranty, and/or GMPP (General Motors Protection Plan). Its covered either way....Atleast I would think so. *


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know if the dealer will be able to help you. There is a resource in GM that is in place to help customers with infotainment issues. They are called "Connected Customer Specialists" and I don't recall the contact, but if you PM the Chevy Customer Service member id here, I believe they can put you in contact with that resource. Hope this helps.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Exactly right Jim


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just plug mine into the USB port.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

McNeo said:


> May be a dumb question, but this is my first new-new car and my first car that actually has a warranty.
> 
> I'm still having the dreaded bluetooth issue with my phone where music is super choppy. I've alreeady done all the troubleshooting and can prove the phone is fine, the bluetooth in the phone is fine, and that it works with any other bluetooth device. The issue simply lies with the bluetooth in the car. All my troubleshooting is repeatable and I intend to be prepared to do so when I go to the dealer.
> 
> With 10k miles on my car and a bumper-bumper warranty - can/will I be charged anything for the dealer to investigate this (and potentially/hopefully replace) something?


Hey Dave,

Not a dumb question at all. If you would like to try our Infotainment Team, they would be happy to possibly assist you with your Bluetooth concerns. Here is their number; 855-478-7767. Let me know if they were able to resolve your issue. Thanks 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I just called them and described the issue. She said one troubleshooting step that they advise for random issues is to run the car with doors closed, turn the car off, then leave the drivers door open for at least 2 minutes. This does some other reset in the radio. She said for an ongoing issue like this that likely won't do anything.

She did say going to the dealership is the next step, but to tell them that I already worked with the Infotainment Support and to ask them (the dealer) to contact TAC (technical assistance center) who will help them with the troubleshooting.

I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine does this very occasionally. Can never figure out why or what does it.

Restarting the phone, radio, disconnecting bluetooth and reconnecting, etc. None of it fixes the problem until usually the next time I drive the car.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Well just got back from the dealer. TAC is closed on the weekends, got an appointment on Thursday and I get a rental to beat up for the day.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey McNeo, 

Thank you for the update! If you need any additional assistance on Thursday, please do not hesitate to reach out to us. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Im having this exact same problem with my 2014! 3300miles.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Well here's what happened...

I dropped the car off and spent about 10 minutes explaining and demonstrating the issue to the service writer, who then entered "Customer reports Bluetooth doesn't work" on the work order. Well, it does work, and it's an ongoing issues that the radio seems to "build up" to. So, I can tell right now, this sin't going to go well.

I got my rental and was on my way.

About an hour later I got a call "Yeah we can reproduce the issue." So I explain the issue again, he says they'll keep trying.

I then called the Infotainment support lady I talked to the other day and left her a voicemail asking her to call the dealership (which she had offered to do when we spoke the first time).

She called back about an hour later and said she spoke with the service writer and explained the details and gave some more technical information from her side of things.

I just got a call back now from the dealership, about 5 hours later, saying the issue is resolved. He said the use a Bluetooth tester and it is supposed to display things on the screen and different buttons make it do different things. He said the initial test was "glitchy" but after doing a hard reset of the radio and installing a software update for the radio the test passes perfectly.

I'll be picking it up after work in a few more hours, then I guess we'll see. The issue seems to have taken 2-3 weeks to develop in the past, and once it started showing signs it got worse and worse until I reset the radio. Time will tell, we shall see.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

I dont think calling a dealer or tech support will help you with this problem bud. The simple and unfortunate fact of the matter is the system for streaming media over bluetooth on the current mylink is trash. This isnt an individual problem youre having, every single mylink radio has this issue. And its worse with apple products than it is with androids for some reason.


----------



## atemple1087 (Dec 16, 2013)

The last time I was driving my Cruze I was having this issue as well, music would be extremely choppy and then after anywhere from 1-5 mins it would b fine. I cannot troubleshoot until the dealer gets my axle shaft recall fixed and they release my vehicle back to me. I have been without my Cruze since the 5th of May, and can expect it to sit at the dealer for probably a month or more considering they cant tell me when the parts will come in. Until then, I guess I will drive the Buick Verano I have been given as a rental, or the "old man car" as I like to call it LOL


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

McNeo said:


> Well here's what happened...
> 
> I dropped the car off and spent about 10 minutes explaining and demonstrating the issue to the service writer, who then entered "Customer reports Bluetooth doesn't work" on the work order. Well, it does work, and it's an ongoing issues that the radio seems to "build up" to. So, I can tell right now, this sin't going to go well.
> 
> ...


The good news is they did see issues with their test equipment and that they did a software update that cleared the issues (at least as reported by their test equipment.) Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

tracepk said:


> I dont think calling a dealer or tech support will help you with this problem bud. The simple and unfortunate fact of the matter is the system for streaming media over bluetooth on the current mylink is trash. This isnt an individual problem youre having, every single mylink radio has this issue. And its worse with apple products than it is with androids for some reason.


That's really strange. My base radio without MyLink but with the BlueTooth PDIM only gets choppy when my phone is getting ready to crash. The underlying streaming is working fine. I wonder what the higher levels of the code in MyLink is doing to interfere with the stream.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

obermd said:


> That's really strange. My base radio without MyLink but with the BlueTooth PDIM only gets choppy when my phone is getting ready to crash. The underlying streaming is working fine. I wonder what the higher levels of the code in MyLink is doing to interfere with the stream.


My best guess would be simple lack of processing speed. Often seems like it just has trouble keeping up. An extremely common issue is going to change the song and having it keep playing for 30s to minutes before registering the input and changing songs.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Just got home after picking her up. Extremely unhappy camper.

First, when approaching the car, I noticed my stubby antenna was missing and replaced with a stock antenna. I assumed it would be inside and they put a stock one on for testing reception (even though we know this antenna isn't used for the BT). But alas, it was not in the car. I went back in to talk to the service writer who called the other service writer and the tech - Surprise, no one knows where it is! It's just an antenna and some of you old farts may say I'm dumb, but I spent $35 on that bad boy and it's mine, it pisses me off that it got stolen by the dealer. The tech wants to double check his toolbox so I'm calling up there in the morning. If he can't find it my dad's gonna go up there and raise **** (he's bought every car he's ever owned from there since the 60's - he's got some weight to throw around and know the owners).

Anyways - onto the BT issue. Knowing that I'd be testing this, I removed the car from the BT profile in my phone and power-cycled my phone just prior to picking up my car. I got in the car, since they reset the radio I changed a few preferences in the radio (shut off the lights, arranged home screen, etc) and paired the phone. The choppyness started immediately. I tried a few different audio sources and it never went away. I drove back into the garage and called the service writer over and had him listen, he confirmed he heard the issue, so at least someone there now knows what's happening.



tracepk said:


> I dont think calling a dealer or tech support will help you with this problem bud. The simple and unfortunate fact of the matter is the system for streaming media over bluetooth on the current mylink is trash. This isnt an individual problem youre having, every single mylink radio has this issue. And its worse with apple products than it is with androids for some reason.


I have 100% confirmed the issue is with the car's BT. I have an HTC One so processing power is not an issue. I stream music with it about 6 hours a day to a BT boombox at work with absolutely 0 issues. I've tried Pandora, Spotify, and locally saved MP3's on my phone, and the issue happens ONLY in the car and from ANY audio source/app on the phone.

I've confirmed that the car's BT is to blame - if this feature doesn't live up to it's promise or cannot be fixed --- they get two more service appointments before I either A) make them refund my $500 for the technology package (the BT is the only reason I got it), or B) give me a whole new car under the lemon law.

I can understand the with all the computer crap the tech likely does little more than call tech support, so I can bear with them on that - And MyLink or not, the BT protocol sucks hardcore - But as explained, I have never had this issue with any other BT device, so I want it fixed or refunded.

I'm probably coming off really strong right now but I'm super heated about the antenna. I should be able to trust the dealership with my car and not have to worry about them taking an antenna.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My nexus 4 gets choppy sometimes as well but only every 7-8 songs, and only for about 15 seconds. My gf's nexus 5 works flawlessly.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

In hindsight I'm going overboard throwing the lemon law around I'm just heated about my freaking antenna man! lol

Ironically... I think... And I stress _THINK_... I _MAY_... have found a pattern. I want to do more testing on my own, but I honestly think I found a pattern to the issue, and it's weird as ****, but not entirely... It seems to only happen while the engine is running, no issue in ACC mode. Hmmmm...


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

McNeo said:


> Ironically... I think... And I stress _THINK_... I _MAY_... have found a pattern. I want to do more testing on my own, but I honestly think I found a pattern to the issue, and it's weird as ****, but not entirely... It seems to only happen while the engine is running, no issue in ACC mode. Hmmmm...


Myth busted.


----------

